# DX steerer tube length



## schwinnduke (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,
So a while ago I bought a 41 DX frame, fenders and springer off an eBay seller, believing it was all compatible.
Turns out the frame headtube is a fraction under  5 1/2". Whereas the springer steerer tube is 6 3/8". 
What to do? What should the steerer length be? I'm guessing it's at least 1/2" too short?
Any suggestions and advice would be brilliant.


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 23, 2017)

Anybody ever had any experience/success lengthening a steerer?


----------



## buickmike (Dec 23, 2017)

I would say to assemble with lower bearing and throw a picture on your thread. This probably isn't as uncommon as u think.  Sometimes when the frame has the upper cup integral with race u can switch to old style and soak up some length.


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 24, 2017)

Interesting. Thank you. I'm away from the bike now until new year. I'll resurrect this thread when I can get some pictures.
It does seem the steerer is a long way short though.
Would extending the tube upset the rake/angle of the spring etc?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, at some point in 41 some of these longer headtube bikes were made. I’ve had my hands on a maroon DX like yours, and I believe Wes P. has a sweet 41 canti with the longer tube as well. 

You need the right fork.


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 24, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah, at some point in 41 some of these longer headtube bikes were made. I’ve had my hands on a maroon DX like yours, and I believe Wes P. has a sweet 41 canti with the longer tube as well.
> 
> You need the right fork.




Thanks  - the whole fork assembly or would a correct steerer suffice?


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 26, 2017)

So, just to clarify: the picture shows what I received (the front fender is backwards I know!), before I start hunting for another prewar DX frame to accept the springer, I just wanted to make sure there's nothing I can do to remedy this situation.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 26, 2017)

I would have bought that frameset also. Expecting it to fit as well. Any original paint on it?      I picked up my other Springer and will show pics later. Wish I knew all there is on Springer comparability. Autocycleplane and @REC probably have built more bikes than I have so I'll wait and learn something too. I'm almost sure the second Caber            I mentioned is a DX xpert.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 26, 2017)

Perhaps someone stole just the original steerer tube for its locking option, and put the wrong one on there to move the carcass along for the next hobbyist. That would make your life a bunch easier, as any postwar or prewar ladies steerer tube could be modified to work. All this based on the assumption those housepainted parts have been together at some point


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 26, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> That would make your life a bunch easier, as any postwar or prewar ladies steerer tube could be modified to work. All this based on the assumption those housepainted parts have been together at some point



Thanks  - so if I was to find a steerer (7?") what modifications would be required?
Really appreciate your help with this. No way to know 100% but it arrived all looking as though it belonged together!
Thanks
Martin


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 26, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Perhaps someone stole just the original steerer tube for its locking option, and put the wrong one on there to move the carcass along for the next hobbyist.



That seems highly likely... look at this picture, zero paint of sorts on the steerer. So could I modify my current steerer or find a suitable one? Would that throw out the springer geometry?


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 28, 2017)

Apologies to keep banging on this thread, but I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing before the point of no return:
I believe Autocycleplane has correctly deduced the fact that my whole frame set is correct, but at some point in the past the steerer has been swapped out.
So, with a 5 1/2" headtube what length steerer would be correct. I know a competent welder who can extend my current 6 3/8" steerer, but to what length would be right?
Thanks 
Martin


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2017)

I would just find a postwar steerer tube, bet it works perfectly.


----------



## schwinnduke (Dec 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I would just find a postwar steerer tube, bet it works perfectly.



Thanks. I'm in the UK so parts aren't that readily available but I'll start a hunt if you think extending my existing steerer is a bad idea


----------



## buickmike (Dec 28, 2017)

I took pics like I said I would But I just had theories.  Fork on-the- left has steering tube just over 7"  U compared it next to my frames and while being quite longer it looks like you could move your adjustment cone to postwar and it would be taller than prewar


----------



## buickmike (Dec 28, 2017)

Lots of variables. If you intend to lenthen your steering tube.One should expect the angle of spring to change as you say. With no parts readily available I would say buy the complete Springer with the longer tube.Or just get another fork.Klunker style


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2017)

Looking at the picture with your fork next to the frame it *appears *the steer tube is plenty long enough. Have you tried to assemble the fork on the frame yet? I have a 1953 Phantom with locking fork, the head tube is 5 1/2" and measuring the steer tube without removing it I come up with a steer tube of 6 11/16". This is measuring to where the fork cup flange would be seated in the head tube.


----------

